# 1995 Maxima Fog Light Replacement



## mikeyt2885 (Feb 24, 2010)

How do I get to the fog lights to replace the bulbs? Do I nee dto go from underneath and remove the black underpanel ? Also, there is a screw behind the pop out piece of glass next to the fog light.is that for adjusting the angle of the fog light?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

You can remove the black plastic splash guard and get to the bulb from there. That also where the aiming screws are. Behind the pop-out piece there should actually be t 10mm screws that hold the foglight to the car. Remove those two and the foglight will come out.


----------

